# Sentra Amplifier Installation Help



## ocean_pacific (Mar 27, 2003)

Hi Everyone,
I have 1996 Nissan Sentra GXE. I was powering my component speakers from my headunit but now i have got a 4-Channel amplifier to power them.
I have all the equipment (install kit, drill, tools ) but i just cant figure out how to install it. The most difficult part is how to run the power wire from Battery to the trunk? Is there a hole to run it or i have to drill something in Firewall..

If you know any web site or any one of you has done it in past , let me know. If you have pics, please share.

Enjoy!
Ocean


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

sorry no pics, but there should be rubber grommets already in the firewall ready for use, you just have to find them. On my b15 there were 2, one on the driver's side and one behind the glove compartment. You just need to pick one and run it through, then you have to go through the car, there should be trim pieces along the side that you have to pull up and run under. They should just pop up, then you can hide them under there. Then pull up the rear seat and run them under there and into the trunk. It was surprisingly easy to run all my wires (1 4ga power, 3 rcas, speaker wire on each side) and have it all be completely hidden). Make sure your ground wire is around 8" long, definately no more than a foot. The best place to use is the seat bolt, you'll see them when you pull up the carpet in the trunk and look under the rear seats. Make sure you either use good rcas, or you run the rca and power on opposite sides of the car or they will interfere and you can get a whine. If you have any questions just ask away


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2003)

I put my power wire through the firewall using the same hole the speedo cable goes through. I just enlarged the hole in the rubber grommet and stuffed it through. Its probably not the absolute cleanest way to do it but it's easy and it works fine. PS I installed my 4 channel amp over 3 days working on it probably about 4-5 hours total. It wasn't hard, just annoying, especially all the bugs that attacked me when I was out there.


----------



## ocean_pacific (Mar 27, 2003)

jbloggs_c you are scaring me... i also plan to do the install this weekend if it stops raining..... i will use a bug spray before i start  
Thank you guys for the reply .. but i still cant understand how you guys found the grommet... did you just ran ur hands all over the driver's side to find it? if i take those Chilton books will i get their location?
I know i sound stupid but this is the first time i am trying something this big 

Have a good weekend!
Ocean


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

The one on the passenger side you can see from the engine bay. I just took it out from in there, went in the car, took off the glove box and looked up. I saw the sky through the hole and realized it would be a nice place to run it


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

The grommet just looks like a rubber plug in the firewall, like something from a sink. You should see it, if not follow some electrical cables throught the engine and see where they go into the firewall at. In my 99 sentra it is on the top right side of the firewall


----------



## javierm (Jul 18, 2002)

you have to jack up the car and remove the tire, remove the plastic guard, and you'll find the grommet

check this http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/september00/wire.shtml

Javier
Lima Peru


----------

